# My Tank Collection..Thanks to TPT



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

I LOVE the first one. What is the plant in the back middle?


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

fishyfishy101 said:


> I LOVE the first one. What is the plant in the back middle?


lol....I have no clue what the short green one is.., and to the right of it is limnophila aromatica hippuroides


----------



## Skillet (Mar 10, 2015)

Man you're making me jealous. Can't wait till I can get multiple tanks again. They look really great!


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice looking tanks! I love having lots of different aquascapes to play around with...it gives more space to try different looks and different plants, and you can always swap cuttings form one tank to another, like having your own personal plant shop... 

I really like your 10 gallon with all the Anubias and the 20 gallon at the top. I expect the 20 gallon with the new BML fixture will look awesome when you get that rescaped...

I'd like to see your skills applied to a larger aquascape, are you sticking with he smaller tanks because of limited space/funds, or do you prefer smaller scapes?


----------



## adam66 (Mar 8, 2015)

the 20 looks good. how do you like the BML?


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

adam66 said:


> the 20 looks good. how do you like the BML?


 BML 

I am loving it! And, on the 17th, the MC BML will be here


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

EndlerGame said:


> Nice looking tanks! I love having lots of different aquascapes to play around with...it gives more space to try different looks and different plants, and you can always swap cuttings form one tank to another, like having your own personal plant shop...
> 
> I really like your 10 gallon with all the Anubias and the 20 gallon at the top. I expect the 20 gallon with the new BML fixture will look awesome when you get that rescaped...
> 
> I'd like to see your skills applied to a larger aquascape, are you sticking with he smaller tanks because of limited space/funds, or do you prefer smaller scapes?


Thanks, I have gone from a nano in the corner for light, then all of a sudden I had 5! then came the 20g...low tech to high tech in 3 months...with hand surgery in between. Lots of learning curves in here...how many times in a year can ya change a 20? lol...nanos had to go so I could add a 10, then I needed that other 20...space and electrical outlets are maxed out...but I can still add another 10g...and I could carry on with this story - 

I do see a very large tank in the future.......but in the meantime, I am also volunteering @ Conway Tropical Fish...and there is a 75 gallon available for growing plants...I love to grow


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

The plants and the new BLM has arrived for the other 20g. The Solar Lunar control did not come with directions...I'll figure that part out later tonight. A not so hot cell phone pic..sorry for the glare....


----------

